

Provoke HN: Someone build a *useful* tagging service, pls - _0ffh

Long story short:
- Problem: Tagging and up-/downvoting mechanisms as used almost everywhere suck because they're too primitive!
- Solution: Do not just count how often s/o tagged s/th as "funny" or upvoted s/th, but save that info including user ID. If user A looks for funny links, tags from user B (who's "funny" tags are highly correlated with A's) carry more weight than tags from user C (who prefers a different kind of humor).
- Result: A <i>useful</i> tagging/voting mechanism that won't drag everything down to the average, but is able to identify and sustain multiple parallel "subcultures" with different preferences in the user base! Might help to safe HN, too...
======
mindcrime
I'm working on something like that, actually. Using machine-learning and
personalization around tags is a big part of my current project. Unfortunately
it's not ready yet... Feel free to shoot me an email though, if you'd like to
say informed on the progress.

------
jparicka
I'm working on something like that as well. <http://alpha.beepl.com:8889>
using the <http://nrds.co.uk> engine. jan(at)beepl.com

------
PilotPirx
Cool idea. Could be enhanced: If I mark a user as (for example) "fanatic" all
his "troll" or "flame" tags are automatically converted to "funny" for me...

------
_0ffh
Nice to see some worthwhile work being done here - I'll be sure to keep my
eyes out for your upcoming services!

